
Incident Response Roles Overview - mooreds
https://response.pagerduty.com/before/different_roles/
======
sambull
Unionizing SRE and on-call jobs (all tech jobs) should be a huge priority.
Stop letting them use tools to make it cheaper to wake people up. Stop
externalizing your bad business and hiring practices

